# Winter Swap In The South---Feb 22 (Dallas, GA)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 14, 2013)

*American Vintage Bicycle Supply Presents
Winter Swap in The South
February 22, 2014
10am-3pm

$10 Vendor spaces                              
No Reservations
Vendor set up at 9am
All Bicycles
Welcome!
Vintage and
Antique Bicycles
Are encouraged!

Start your year off Right here with us!

For more info Call
770-548-0495

Pumpkinvine Church
Parking lot
2156 Buchanan Hwy
Dallas, GA 30157*







*He are some pictures from the Fall Swap!*


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Provided the weather is nice--and it should be---I plan on making the drive. Sure would like to see some of my fellow CABErs here! V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 14, 2013)

I posted up some photos of our fall swap.

Hopefully this shows how many vendors we had.

Tennessee, Alabama, and South Carolina were all represented.


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 14, 2013)

*Me*



Freqman1 said:


> Provided the weather is nice--and it should be---I plan on making the drive. Sure would like to see some of my fellow CABErs here! V/r Shawn




I will probably go this time.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 15, 2013)

This is a good time for a swap meet. Not much else going on in Feb. Good opportunity for all you northerners to escape the snow and ride your bikes!


----------



## Bowman (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I should be there  Not sure if I will have any good bikes to bring thou


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bowman said:


> Well I should be there  Not sure if I will have any good bikes to bring thou




Just bring cash--you can leave with bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 26, 2013)

bump...It shouldn't be hard to keep this at the top of the forum. There are no other events besides this one anytime soon.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 14, 2013)

Bump to the top


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 3, 2014)

................... Bump


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 19, 2014)

Just around a month left comment if you are still planning on making the trip!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> Just around a month left comment if you are still planning on making the trip!




You can still count me in! V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 19, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> You can still count me in! V/r Shawn




Awesome, I know Joel is in too. I think there are a few other cabers coming as well. Most of the people I've talked to have been folks that aren't connected to any forums. 

Who knows...We might have some cool bikes surface.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump to the top


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 28, 2014)

Just too deep in the South for this Southerner.
Chris


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 29, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Just too deep in the South for this Southerner.
> Chris




How far away are you?


----------



## Pedalin Past (Jan 29, 2014)

*Hope The Weather Is Good....*

Plan to be there with a load of stuff.  Have older BMX and Muscle bikes along with NOS parts.  Drop a line with wants and wishes....Paul....


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 29, 2014)

Pedalin Past said:


> Plan to be there with a load of stuff.  Have older BMX and Muscle bikes along with NOS parts.  Drop a line with wants and wishes....Paul....




Awesome! See you there


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 1, 2014)

Got some people coming from as far as Ohio and Florida. Hopefully everything works out and they can make it.

I think more of you northerners need to come check everything out.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 11, 2014)

If you remember the swap meets in the 90's at the old armory in Marietta then you know Buck and Jim(the coordinators). Talked to both of them the other day and they plan to bring a load out to sell.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2014)

I haven't looked at the ten day forecast but things better clear out pretty quick! As it is I'm stuck in San Antonio until at least Friday and more than likely Sat before I can get home. Hopefully the weather clears up and we have a good event. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 12, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I haven't looked at the ten day forecast but things better clear out pretty quick! As it is I'm stuck in San Antonio until at least Friday and more than likely Sat before I can get home. Hopefully the weather clears up and we have a good event. V/r Shawn




Next week looks like 60's and sunny but we Georgians know how fast that can change.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 17, 2014)

Bump! Less than a week


----------



## CeeBee (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't know if this is kosher here, but here's a link to some bikes for sale that I will deliver to this event for free if a deal is made beforehand.  If I am out of line cross posting to another site, let me know and I'll remove the link:

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...to-dallas-ga-swap-meet-only-more-added.81293/


----------



## JOEL (Feb 17, 2014)

Looking forward to it. I'll be bringing some good bikes to this event. 

Any of you northerners want to escape the snow?


----------



## redman007 (Feb 18, 2014)

Heading there this weekend, and please someone bring a blister style  tank for my Colson Goodyear hi-way patrol....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2014)

A high of 66 partly cloudy and only a 10% chance of the wet stuff--the girlfriend and I will be there. Gonna have to get out by about 2:30-3 pm though because we have tickets to the symphony that night--loves me some Mozart! V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 19, 2014)

Going to be a good one! Dont forget vendors...be there at 9am and have your $10 ready at the gate!


----------



## bike (Feb 19, 2014)

*Wish I was goin*

never been to a meet in the south- take pix!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey Paul,
    I'll make sure I have plenty of film! Seriously I always have my camera and will be sure to document this event. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 20, 2014)

Talked to a man from North Carolina that plans on making the pilgrimage with parts for sale and a pocket full of money! 

Looks like we have vendors represented from TN, AL, FL, SC, NC, OH, and plenty from GA!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 21, 2014)

Weather is looking good!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> Weather is looking good!




Just took a break but I'm loading the truck now! See ya tomorrow. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 21, 2014)

See you guys in the morning!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Swap Pics*

Well the weather cooperated (mid 60s and sunny) and a pretty good vendor turnout. A little bit of everything was there and met some old friends and made some new ones. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 23, 2014)

*More Pics*

and some more....


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 23, 2014)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 24, 2014)

*winter show*

thanks shawn putting pictures on they were great looks like some nice bikes were ther.  from bicycle larry


----------

